# Applying for Medicare Online is Easier Than I Thought



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2017)

I just finished filling out my Medicare application online and I can't believe how simple, fast and easy it was.  Didn't take much more than 5 minutes.  My husband said it was easy, and I'm happy it was.  Seems like anything related to health care has been so involved in the past, it's refreshing to have something go so smooth.  I guess I might have to go to the local SS office to show a birth certificate if they ask, but that's no problem, it's close to my house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)

Just received a call from social security about my Medicare application.  She asked me if it was okay to change my middle name to my middle initial only, as that's the way it shows on my social security card.  I didn't have the card in front of me when I applied, or I would have used the initial only on the application.  So no problem there, I never used my middle name anywhere anyway.  I thought I might have to go in person and show a birth certificate, but that won't be necessary.


----------



## chrisgjim (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is the link if anyone needs it. https://secure.ssa.gov/iClaim/rib  I have my clients do that all the time.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 9, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just finished filling out my Medicare application online and I can't believe how simple, fast and easy it was.  Didn't take much more than 5 minutes.



Agree. I went through it a couple of years ago. I was just waiting for 3-4 pages of info and sitting at the pc for half an hour, and it pretty much wasn't much more than name/address. Applying for a supplement is easy too, once you've done the up-front research for what plan you like.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2017)

retiredtraveler said:


> Agree. I went through it a couple of years ago. I was just waiting for 3-4 pages of info and sitting at the pc for half an hour, and it pretty much wasn't much more than name/address. Applying for a supplement is easy too, once you've done the up-front research for what plan you like.



Yes, already going to stick with Kaiser Core plan for the medicare advantage plan, the one with $0 monthly premium.  I've had Kaiser Permanente for decades now through my working years and now in retirement.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2018)

That's good Seabreeze. The easier the better. I can't believe how many things can be done online now that we used to have to trek to the offices to do. I didn't have to even sign up because I was already getting Social Security. In addition, Aetna, my health insurer via the state of N.J. slid me right from regular insurance to Medicare plan. I didn't have to lift a finger.


----------

